# Next week in Lidl - worth considering?



## 98739 (Apr 18, 2006)

I've come across these next week in Lidl. Any views/anyone bought these in the past? As a newcomer to motorhoming, could I get better elsewhere or are these good value?

http://www.lidl.co.uk/gb/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060522.p.Portable_Satellite_Receiver

http://www.lidl.co.uk/gb/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060522.p.Mobile_Power_Supply (is this an inverter?)

Thanks


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

No, it's not an inverter. That is a 12 volt power supply used to power equipment or in some caes start a vehicle with a flay battery. This is an inverter -> http://www.eurobatteries.com/sitepages/description3.asp?id=2226&cat=Inverters

Dave

656


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Looks good enough to me But I am no expert i will wait for the knowlegable folks to have their twopennyworth? thanks for bringing this to the forum


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

oldgit72 said:


> http://www.lidl.co.uk/gb/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060522.p.Mobile_Power_Supply (is this an inverter?)


No, basicly it's a large battery, with a variety of output voltages. It's quite a good price, though


----------



## 98739 (Apr 18, 2006)

656 said:


> No, it's not an inverter. That is a 12 volt power supply used to power equipment or in some caes start a vehicle with a flay battery. This is an inverter -> http://www.eurobatteries.com/sitepages/description3.asp?id=2226&cat=Inverters
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


Thanks Dave 656. What would an inverter give me that the Lidl product doesnt?


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

We get a different time/sale of items down here in Spain, so I bought one of those battery things earlier this year..........

Very useful and have used it quite a few times to run/charge mobile phone, radio, light and other small items when away from power.........


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

oldgit72 said:


> 656 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not an inverter. That is a 12 volt power supply used to power equipment or in some caes start a vehicle with a flay battery. This is an inverter -> http://www.eurobatteries.com/sitepages/description3.asp?id=2226&cat=Inverters
> ...


240 volts


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

oldgit72 said:


> 656 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not an inverter. That is a 12 volt power supply used to power equipment or in some caes start a vehicle with a flay battery. This is an inverter -> http://www.eurobatteries.com/sitepages/description3.asp?id=2226&cat=Inverters
> ...


230 volts from a 12 volt supply

Dave

656


----------



## 98739 (Apr 18, 2006)

656 said:


> oldgit72 said:
> 
> 
> > 656 said:
> ...


Thanks. The fog is slowly clearing.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Detourer said:


> We get a different time/sale of items down here in Spain


Both these items are in Spanish Lidls tomorrow (18/5).

The satellite is 109€ (£75) bit more expensive here!! The power supply is 19.99€ (£13.79) bit cheaper!!


----------



## Tank (Nov 24, 2005)

A similar Satellite kit in a suitcase is available from Maplins for £59.99 at the moment, 17/5/06


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Oldgit,

Basically what an inverter does, is convert DC power or direct current to standard AC power or alternating current, which allows you to run electrical equipment off your car or leisure battery for mobile applications, emergencies or simple convenience.
So 12V DC leisure battery to 240V AC mains power. They come in various sizes ranging from 150watts to a whopping 2500watts, and their more common uses are to charge mobile phones, power laptop computers and TV sets, in circumstances when the vehicle has no access to 'hooked up' 240V...

I hope that clears the fog a little more for you.. :wink: 

regards and welcome to MHF M&D


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

So eloquently put Dave... Well done, all my fog is cleared now mate :lol: :lol: 

Hail M&D the inverter guru :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Welcome to MHF oldgit72, see how easy it is to get answers to all those little questions mate. Keep posting anything you don't understand, we are all happy to help out.

keith


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

I bought the Lidl battery last year and its very useful, I used it to power a Whale pump to fill my internal tanks from an Aquaroll. The battery itself is very light.

A good buy!!

Simon


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

A couple of (no doubt) stupid questions from me: 

According to Dave(656) link the inverter shown plugs into the cab cigarette lighter. Isn't there a danger this will discharge the engine battery and cause problems when starting up the vehicle?

Does the same apply to to the Lidl Battery-is this plugged in to the cig lighter with the same possible comsequences? My cig lighter will only provide power when engine's running anyway so how are these two gizmos powered up?

Thanks


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Old Git, don't despair I am still trawling my way through stuff like that after   err well ages actually.

Please forgive me for poaching a bit on your topic but can anyone tell me what it is I need for my small cool box that has a lead with a socket that fits into the car cigarette lighter socket. I would like to be able to use it when we stay in hotels or guest houses (no MH yet :evil: ) so need a lead with a normal 3 point plug bit on the end. The instructions indicate that this is possible but I've tried Halfords and the 15 year olds they employ at our local branch just glower at me and grunt "not in stock".

Am I looking in the right place?

Cheers & apologies for the intrusion.

Maura


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maura,

Learning to drive Google/ a browser is much less a waste of time than quizzing spotty teenagers in shops:
> Halfords online <

I thought this a bit steep, but surprisingly Maplin couldn't better it by much, given you need a cigarette lighter socket.

Dave


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Dave
Bought one today from Halfords for £19.99 which was similar to one online - just hope I have got it right. Will try it out and let you know. 

Maura


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> A couple of (no doubt) stupid questions from me:
> 
> According to Dave(656) link the inverter shown plugs into the cab cigarette lighter. Isn't there a danger this will discharge the engine battery and cause problems when starting up the vehicle?
> 
> ...


Oh Dear- where the questions that daft??  
Any help on them please?
Ta


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

I found the Lidl battery takes a good while to charge, therefore must be taking very small amps so in normal use and with a health vehicle battery it shouldn't cause too much trouble. I usually just plug it in when the engines on or just swich the Lidl battery off. 

Anything plugged into the live lighter socket of a vehicle has a chance of draining said vehicle battery if the engine is off.

Simon


----------

